# Aliengear Shapeshift pocket holster



## Havoc1967 (3 mo ago)

Anybody have any experience with this particular holster? I like the adjustable retention aspect of it. But I own a bunch of holsters so nowadays try to actually ask for input from people who own one before I buy it myself. Is it a novelty gimmick or is it a very effective revolutionary design?
Thank you in advance for any info on the Shapeshift pocket holster from Aliengear.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Wish I could help you. Never heard of that holster.


----------



## Havoc1967 (3 mo ago)

Shipwreck said:


> Wish I could help you. Never heard of that holster.


If you look it up online I think you will agree with me that it is “unique” as far as holsters go. 😀


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yea, it is unusual. There are other pocket holsters that change the shape too, but haven't seen one like that before. Most are not hard plastic


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

ShapeShift Pocket Holster


ShapeShift Pocket Holster | Durable Injection Molded Holster | Easy Pocket Carry | Lifetime Warranty | Made in the USA | Adjustable Draw Strength | Made with Gun Replication Technology




aliengearholsters.com


----------



## Hg007 (8 mo ago)

Yah .. just like Minimalist with double-price ..??


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

It appears to me in the video that it seems bulkier that some of the other leather ones by other holster makers.
Just my opinion though...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I use an Uncle Mike's pocket holster - been using it for years.


----------



## mur.cap (7 mo ago)

Havoc1967 said:


> Anybody have any experience with this particular holster? I like the adjustable retention aspect of it. But I own a bunch of holsters so nowadays try to actually ask for input from people who own one before I buy it myself. Is it a novelty gimmick or is it a very effective revolutionary design?
> Thank you in advance for any info on the Shapeshift pocket holster from Aliengear.


 Found an online review on YouTube but my video didn't display it well Here: 



YouTube search if it is unclears with this hotlink.
Holster is thicker than a cloth version but the trigger guard areas covers very well as compared.


----------

